# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  The Mrt Ver 1.19 Update release

## mohamed73

The Mrt Ver 1.19 Update release   
What is the News inside:
The MTK Cpu Full Support MT6755 MT6750 MT6797...
Not Just android we are Also Support Aliyun OS system... 
With This Update;also update for meizu Phones;
ex:
Note3\M3\M3s\MeiLan E\Pro6\MX6\U20 Flash Support!!!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

